# Schwarzwald Bike Marathon |13.09.2015 | Furtwangen



## Tante_Philou (25. August 2015)

Ich werde dieses Jahr wieder am Schwarzwald-Bike-Marathon teilnehmen. Leider reicht's mit meinem Trainigsstand nur für die 42km-Strecke.

Ist noch jemand hier ausm Board mit am Start?

http://www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de/


----------



## MrJohnson (26. August 2015)

Habe es mir fest vorgenommen. Wäre dann aber die 60 km Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante_Philou (26. August 2015)

Sauber! Ich wäre auch gern die 60km gefahren, aber ich konnte leider nicht so viel tun wie ich es mir vorgenommen hatte.


----------



## MrJohnson (31. August 2015)

Kennt jemand die Strecke? Wie sieht es das von der Streckenbeschaffenheit her aus (Schotter- bzw. Trailanteil)?
Höhenprofil schaut ja nicht allzu wild aus.


----------



## Tante_Philou (31. August 2015)

Die 60km-Strecke? Ist eine klassische Strecke für ein Hardtail, relativ hoher Schotter-/Forstweg- und etwas geringerer Asphalt-Anteil. Trails sind nur ganz wenige auf der Strecke. Wenn's insbesondere die Tage zuvor intensiv geregnet hat gibt's ein paar Stellen die dann enorm tief werden.

Da es über die letzten Wochen kaum niederschlag gab, sind die Schotterwege und Abfahrten ziemlich lose und haben wenig Griff, Problematisch ist das aber nur an einigen wenigen Ecken.

Wenn dich gewisse Abschnitte besonders interessieren kann ich dir da gerne weiterhelfen


----------



## MrJohnson (31. August 2015)

Danke! Das mit den wenigen Trails ist natürlich schade.
Ich werde eh voher das Wetter checken. Hab ne recht lange Anfahrt - das mache ich nicht für ne Schlammschlacht


----------



## nerve29 (31. August 2015)

Bin auch am Start bei mir sind´s 120km.
Strecke macht mir zumindest sehr viel Spaß egal was das Wetter macht.
Viel glück und spaß euch.

mfg


----------



## Tante_Philou (31. August 2015)

Dir auch viel Erfolg, Danke!


----------



## illuminato (3. September 2015)

Hi zusammen,
bei mir wird es die 90km Runde.
Bin auch am überlegen mit welchem Bike - Fully oder Hardtail?
Habe oben schon etwas über hohen Schotter und Waldweganteil gelesen. 
Das spräche dann ja eher für das Hardtail.
Wer kennt die Runde und die Beschaffenheit der Strecke?
Grüße und vorab ein gelungenes Rennen!


----------



## scooter_werner (3. September 2015)

Fully ist absolut nicht nötig, weil kaum Passagen dabei sind, wo der Federweg ausgenutzt wird. Am ehesten noch in der zweiten Hälfte ein längerer, eher flacher Abschnitt, der etwas holperig ist. Da kann man mit dem Fully besser im Sitzen treten.

Bin trotzdem mit dem Fully mein bisher bestes Ergebnis gefahren. Lag aber wohl eher an der Tagesform als am Rad.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. September 2015)

Hi Tante Philou


Bist du zufällig in den letzten Tagen oder wenigen Wochen mal die 42er Strecke abgefahren und könntest mir folgendes sagen: 
Gibt es Bereiche in denen die Schotterwege z.B. durch ein einzelnes starkes Gewitter bergab stark verschwemmt mit lockeren Schotteranhäufungen sind ? Falls ja wo sind diese Bereiche so ungefähr ? 
Ich fahre höchstwahrscheinlich die 42er mit aber absolut sicher ist es noch nicht. 


Grüße und Danke! 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Tante_Philou schrieb:


> Die 60km-Strecke? Ist eine klassische Strecke für ein Hardtail, relativ hoher Schotter-/Forstweg- und etwas geringerer Asphalt-Anteil. Trails sind nur ganz wenige auf der Strecke. Wenn's insbesondere die Tage zuvor intensiv geregnet hat gibt's ein paar Stellen die dann enorm tief werden.
> 
> Da es über die letzten Wochen kaum niederschlag gab, sind die Schotterwege und Abfahrten ziemlich lose und haben wenig Griff, Problematisch ist das aber nur an einigen wenigen Ecken.
> 
> Wenn dich gewisse Abschnitte besonders interessieren kann ich dir da gerne weiterhelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante_Philou (3. September 2015)

Ich bin die 42km in letzter Zeit häufiger gefahren, gefährlich bei Nässe oder nach stärkerem Regen ist das letzte Stück zwischen der Verpflegungsstelle Breghäusle und Gfälldeibishof, da gehts ein kurzes Stück über einen stark ausgewaschenen und teilweise stark verwurzelten/verblockten Trail.

 Ansonsten ist der grobe Schotter auf dem zwischenstück nach der Martinskapelle in den engen Kurven zu beachten. Ganz fies ist's für die die die Strecke zum ersten Mal fahren bei der Einfahrt zum Meisterberg (ca 1km vor der Verpflegungsstelle Katharinenhöhe). Da kommt man mit hoher Geschwindigkeit im größten Gang an und fährt 90° in die steile Steigung ein. Da gibts immer wieder fiese Stürze, Kettenklemmer und -abwürfe. 

Ich werde die Strecke soweit frei befahrbar die Tage noch 1-2x fahren. 

Für mich steht der Spaß aber absolut im Vordergrund, ich will nur unter 2h bleiben womit man im oberen Mittelfeld landen würde bei trockenen Bedinungen.


----------



## Tante_Philou (3. September 2015)

Im übrigen ist es so wie scooter_werner gesagt hat, wer die Wahl hat greift zum leichteren Hardtail. 

Der Abschnitt den er meint müsste zwischen Fliegerhütte und Stöcklewaldturm (am Zeltlagerplatz entlang) sein, da kannste mit dem Fully mehr Betrieb machen weil du mehr Traktion hast. Ist aber nur ein paar hundert Meter lang.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. September 2015)

Tante_Philou schrieb:


> Ich bin die 42km in letzter Zeit häufiger gefahren, gefährlich bei Nässe oder nach stärkerem Regen ist das letzte Stück zwischen der Verpflegungsstelle Breghäusle und Gfälldeibishof, da gehts ein kurzes Stück über einen stark ausgewaschenen und teilweise stark verwurzelten/verblockten Trail.



Ahja ok - mal gucken wie der Trail am Renntag ist. 



> Ansonsten ist der grobe Schotter auf dem zwischenstück nach der Martinskapelle in den engen Kurven zu beachten. Ganz fies ist's für die die die Strecke zum ersten Mal fahren bei der Einfahrt zum Meisterberg (ca 1km vor der Verpflegungsstelle Katharinenhöhe). Da kommt man mit hoher Geschwindigkeit im größten Gang an und fährt 90° in die steile Steigung ein. Da gibts immer wieder fiese Stürze, Kettenklemmer und -abwürfe.



Also ich bin vor einigen Jahren (2006, 2007 und 2012) die 42er mitgefahren aber ich würde die Strecke nicht komplett finden ->> Tunnelblick im Rennen.  daher weiß ich glaube ich wo du meinst.. 

..man kommt ca. 2 Km vor der Kathrinenhöhe auf einem ca. 0,3-0,4 Km langen ebenen Flowtrail der dann noch ca. 0,2 bis 0,3 Km leicht wurzlig leicht bergab geht und dann gehts kurz auf neuem Asphalt bergab kurvig an einem Hof vorbei und bald am Hang entlang auf einem erst fast ebenen Schotterweg der zum Schluss steil runter auf einen breiteren Schotterweg führt der von unten rechts vom "Furtwängletal" raufkommt und auf den dann die Rennstrecke links steil raufführt bis zur mit Rasengittersteinen belegten Feuerwehrzufahrt des Katahrinenhöhekomplexes. Stimmt das oder bin ich falsch ? 

Das grobschottrige Stück bei der Martinskapelle habe ich leider nichtmehr bewußt in Erinnerung. 



> Ich werde die Strecke soweit frei befahrbar die Tage noch 1-2x fahren.



Wie sieht eig. der erste Anstieg aus - ist der ab dem Ende der Bebauung von Furtwangen - also wenn man in das Waldtal kommt - eher stark ausgeschwemmt/ geröllig oder eher auf gutem Schotter ?



> Für mich steht der Spaß aber absolut im Vordergrund, ich will nur unter 2h bleiben womit man im oberen Mittelfeld landen würde bei trockenen Bedinungen.



Für mich ists genauso mit dem Spaß. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Tante_Philou (3. September 2015)

Alles richtig was du sagst! 

Der erste Anstieg (nach dem Wohngebiet Weiherstraße bis zum Raben) durch den Wald ist in bestem Zustand!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. September 2015)

Tante_Philou schrieb:


> Alles richtig was du sagst!
> 
> Der erste Anstieg (nach dem Wohngebiet Weiherstraße bis zum Raben) durch den Wald ist in bestem Zustand!



Ah, das ist super. 
Dann kann man da richtig schön durchziehen. 

Nochmal wegen dem Stück nach der Martinskapelle: 
Ich kenne seit 2014 die Strecken der folgenden Loipen an der Martinskapelle ganz genau - Trimmstrecke, Panoramaloipe, Roßeckstrecke. Kannst du mir sagen wo die 42er dort genau herkommt und wo sie weitergeht und wo dann das Stück mit dem groben Geröll in den Kurven ist ? 

Wäre super wenn du es mir beschreiben könntest. 


THX! und Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MrJohnson (6. September 2015)

Könnt Ihr was zur Verpflegung sagen? Laut Website ist das "Buffet" ja recht üppig und die Verpflegungsstellen auch recht zahlreich.
Werden die Getränke in Flaschen gereicht? Sonst könnte man sich ja die 2. Flasche sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante_Philou (7. September 2015)

soweit ich das wahrgenommen habe gibt's an den Verpflegungsstellen die Getränke in Plastik-/Pappbechern


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. September 2015)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Ah, das ist super.
> Dann kann man da richtig schön durchziehen.
> 
> Nochmal wegen dem Stück nach der Martinskapelle:
> ...



erst mal schön das Du wieder Rennen fährst, aber ich würde mir trotzdem nicht jeden Meter so stark versuchen ins Hirn zu brennen, weil Du Dich dann im Rennen zu sehr auf das was gleich kommen muss konzentrierst und dadurch abgelenkt bist von dem was spontan wirklich grad 5 Meter vor Dir passiert...

mein Tipp fahr einfach jederzeit angepasstes Tempo, bleib locker und immer konzentriert ohne Dir vorher immer wieder jeden Meter immer wieder hin und her zu überlegen... 

nur so hast Du im Rennen richtig Spaß und kannst locker auf alles situativ regieren wenn es soweit ist...

Grüßle JOE


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. September 2015)

Hi bikehumanumest



bikehumanumest schrieb:


> erst mal schön das Du wieder Rennen fährst,




Jap ich bin seit 2009 jedes Jahr zwischen 3 und 8 Races gefahren.  Längst nichtmehr so ambitioniert und soviele Races wie noch bis 2007 aber immerhin. 



> aber ich würde mir trotzdem nicht jeden Meter so stark versuchen ins Hirn zu brennen, weil Du Dich dann im Rennen zu sehr auf das was gleich kommen muss konzentrierst und dadurch abgelenkt bist von dem was spontan wirklich grad 5 Meter vor Dir passiert...



Danke für den Tip  aber keine Sorge so schlimm ist es bei mir zum Glück nicht. 5 m voraus schaue ich schon bei ca. 15 Km/h - bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten entsprechend deutlich weiter.

Ich fragte nur wegen einiger Leute die mich in 2012 obwohl ich äußerst rechts war im Race links enorm knapp überholt haben (teils zu zweit nebeneinander!  )

Deshalb wollte ich die 3-4 "kritischen" Bereiche ganz genau kennen. 



> mein Tipp fahr einfach jederzeit angepasstes Tempo, bleib locker und immer konzentriert ohne Dir vorher immer wieder jeden Meter immer wieder hin und her zu überlegen...



Jap das habe ich vor genauso zu machen. 



> nur so hast Du im Rennen richtig Spaß und kannst locker auf alles situativ regieren wenn es soweit ist...
> 
> Grüßle JOE



Zustimmung. 



Grüßle zurück 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## bakerman (9. September 2015)

Hallo
fahre die 90 km Strecke, absenkbare Stütze von Vorteil ? oder unnötig.
Bin noch nie in der Gegend unterwegs gewesen.
Danke 

Joachim


----------



## Tante_Philou (9. September 2015)

Also nötig ist sie mMn nicht zwingend. Aber ich würde nicht mehr drauf verzichten wollen


----------



## shiver750 (9. September 2015)

Hallo
Bin die letzten Jahre immer 42 km gefahren jetzt sollen es 90 km werden.Wollte letztes Jahr schon v/h Race King fahren,war mir aber zu riskant.
Habe Markus Kaufmann in Ziel gesehen der ist das problemlos gefahren.Fährt das jemand von euch auch so ?


----------



## -VS- (10. September 2015)

90km ist pillepalle bis auf gaaanz wenige Stellen und mit viel Asphaltanteil. Teilweise ist sogar Windschattenfahren auf Asphalt angesagt, also eher rennradlastig. Was du da also für Reifen brauchst, musst du selbst wissen, aber betreibe keinen Overkill wie evtl. mit Mountain King/Nobby Nic  Effektiv ist die Strecke sogar nur 87km und 1800hm. Bin sie schon viermal gefahren.


----------



## Tante_Philou (10. September 2015)

Also ich fahre HansDampf/X-King. Aber deshalb weil ich diese Reifen das ganze Jahr fahre


----------



## -VS- (10. September 2015)

Ich habe schon mal extra für die 90km-Runde gröbere Reifen draufgemacht und die Entscheidung danach bereut. Auch der längste Anstieg ist: Asphalt. Wenigstens nicht der steilste, der ist Wiese.

Ach ja, eine kurze Treppe gibts auch noch (Unterführung, ca. 4-5 Stufen) Die beiden langen, steilen Treppen die Überführung über die B33 runter ist dagegen ein Teil der dortigen Trage-/schiebepflicht, wobei ich DIE so oder so nicht runterfahren würde


----------



## shiver750 (10. September 2015)

-VS- schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mal extra für die 90km-Runde gröbere Reifen draufgemacht und die Entscheidung danach bereut. Auch der längste Anstieg ist: Asphalt. Wenigstens nicht der steilste, der ist Wiese.
> 
> Ach ja, eine kurze Treppe gibts auch noch (Unterführung, ca. 4-5 Stufen) Die beiden langen, steilen Treppen die Überführung über die B33 runter ist dagegen ein Teil der dortigen Trage-/schiebepflicht, wobei ich DIE so oder so nicht runterfahren würde


Vielen Dank für deine Info dann bleiben die Race King drauf,Regenwahrscheinlichkeit nimmt ja immer mehr ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -VS- (10. September 2015)

Wenn es wirklich schifft wie Sau, dann v+h X-King oder vergleichbares von Schwalbe & Co.

Ansonsten bei trocken/semitrocken wie gesagt feinstollig (Raceking).
Den Raceking hab ich heute für die 60km (mal zur Abwechslung statt immer nur die 90er) erst draufgemacht, das Risiko gehe ich auch für den Fall ein, dass es sehr nass werden sollte.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. September 2015)

Hallo Tante Philou




Tante_Philou schrieb:


> Also ich fahre HansDampf/X-King. Aber deshalb weil ich diese Reifen das ganze Jahr fahre



Ich habe zurzeit vorne und auch hinten Racing Ralph. Eigentlich denke ich, dass das ok wäre falls es nicht grade viel regnet, oder was meinst du ? 

Und nach viel Regen siehts ja nicht aus. Evtl. regnets sogar garnichts am WE. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (12. September 2015)

Hi

Hier regnets seit 2 Studnen recht stark. Wie ists bei dir vor Ort grade so ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



Tante_Philou schrieb:


> Also ich fahre HansDampf/X-King. Aber deshalb weil ich diese Reifen das ganze Jahr fahre


----------



## -VS- (13. September 2015)

War auf der 60km-Runde in den Top 50 unterwegs, einen Irrsinnslauf gehabt. Dann 12km vorm Ziel brutaler Durchschlag am Hinterrad, Luft sofort raus. Dann nicht mehr bedacht, dass ich ja bei meinem neuen Bike mit X12-Steckachse nen Inbus brauche und natürlich keinen dabei gehabt!! Nach einigen Kilometern schieben dann in Vöhrenbach an der Verpflege nen Inbus bekommen, vollends ins Ziel gefahren, abgerutscht einen Platz nahe 600.

Ansonsten alles supi, Strecke war top Zustand, Orga toll, nächstes Jahr wieder!

*Ganz, ganz toll auch die Hilfsbereitschaft mit meiner Panne seitens der postierten Feuerwehr! Da kommt einer und braucht nur einen Inbus, und sechs Feuerwehrleute springen los um mir zu helfen als wenn ich in einem Gebäude von Flammen eingeschlossen wäre. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmals dafür!*


----------



## MrJohnson (13. September 2015)

War super, die Stimmung, die Orga (ich finde man merkt echt, dass da nicht eine x-beliebige Organisaton, sondern ne Region, die das mitträgt).
Auch gut, dass es wohl nicht so viel Trails gibt, da würde es bei 2.000 Teilnehmern nur Stau geben.
Die 60er (da war ich unterwegs) fahren ja auch voll auf das hintere Feld der 42er auf. War froh, dass man immer problemlos vorbei fahren konnte.
Die Anreise aus München hat sich echt gelohnt.

@-VS- Dann hast Du sicher auch den netten Dowhnill nach Vöhrenbach "verpasst"? Der war klasse.


----------



## Tante_Philou (13. September 2015)

Den schönsten Teil des Downhills auf der 42km-Strecke haben sie ja leider gestrichen und die Strecke links dran vorbeigeführt, da hatte ich mich richtig drauf gefreut.

@-VS- das ist natürlich bitter, schade dass es so für dich gelaufen ist 

Ich bin mit meinem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden, ich konnte mich gegenüber letztem Jahr um 24 Minuten steigern auf der 42km-Strecke was 104 Positionen bedeutet hat (auch wenn's insgesamt nur der 172./426 und in meiner Altersklasse der 45./105 war).

Mir sind auf der Strecke im vergleich zum Vorjahr wesentlich mehr Reifenpannen aufgefallen. Unterwegs hab ich sicher 10 Fahrer mit Plattfuß oder beim Schlachwechsel gesehen. Komisch, da die Strecke eigentlich in hervorragendem Zustand war


----------



## -VS- (13. September 2015)

Danke für den Zuspruch!....ja das ist wirklich ärgerlich, und den besten Downhill hab ich schiebend bewältigen können/dürfen/müssen.
Ich habe in dem Moment auf einen der überholenden Meisterschafts-Fahrer geachtet und geschaut mit welchem bekannteren Gesicht ich die Ehre habe, und schon hats geknallt (Felge auf Stein oder Wurzel), und wir hatten da schon ziemlich Tempo drauf weil da die Abfahrt nach Vöhrenbach allmählich runter ging. Unterwegs dann noch einem anderen Plattfussindianer geholfen, und danach beim dritten Versuch habe ich dann in Vöhrenbach den begehrten 5er-Inbus erhalten. Das war mir heute eine Lektion. Ich werde ab heute einen kleinen 5er-Notfallinbus dauerhaft direkt am Rad haben!
Das Startgeschenk ist auch sehr famos, eine Abwechslung zu den üblichen T-Shirts und Trikots. Meine Frau hat gleich Anspruch darauf erhoben  Heute abend dann zur Belohnung seit langem wieder Schoki und Muffins gegessen und geschlemmt, ab morgen ist dafür wieder Disziplin


----------



## Tante_Philou (13. September 2015)

Ja das Startgeschenk ist toll, für mich die perfekte Skischuh-Tasche 

Ich hätte dir den 5er-Inbus gehabt, aber wir waren ja nicht auf der selben Strecke unterwegs.


----------



## -VS- (13. September 2015)

24min. Steigerung....boah, hattest du den Drachen im Tank? So eine Steigerung fast auf die Minute genau hatte ich erst dieses Jahr beim Ischgl Ironbike, das tut gut, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante_Philou (13. September 2015)

naja, ich hatte letztes Jahr quasi gar nicht trainiert weil ich einige Schwierigkeiten mit einer Verletzung an der Hand hatte. Waren nur 200km vor dem Marathon 2014. Dieses Jahr waren's um die 800, was auch nicht besonders viel ist. Bin aber sehr zufrieden dass ich wie angepeilt die 2h-Marke unterbieten konnte. Das neue Bike hat sicher auch seinen Teil dazu beigetragen dass ich schneller unterwegs war


----------



## -VS- (13. September 2015)

Ja, ich glaube bei mir in Ischgl war es auch zu einem Teil das neue Bike (29er statt 26er). Die viel bessere Traktion die steilen Schotterrampen rauf und dass Filtern der Belastungsspitzen in ruppigen Abfahrten hat viel Körner gespart.


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. September 2015)

-VS- schrieb:


> Das Startgeschenk ist auch sehr famos, eine Abwechslung zu den üblichen T-Shirts und Trikots. Meine Frau hat gleich Anspruch darauf erhoben



Was gab es denn? Interessiert mach...

Bin leider wohnhaft zu weit weg.... :-(


----------



## -VS- (15. September 2015)

Eine grosse, schwarze, robuste Universaltasche (Markenware) für Einkauf, Schule, Reise, Alltag, was auch immer, natürlich auch fürs Bikehobby wenn man wieder zu Rennen fährt.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. September 2015)

-VS- schrieb:


> Eine grosse, schwarze, robuste Universaltasche (Markenware) für Einkauf, Schule, Reise, Alltag, was auch immer, natürlich auch fürs Bikehobby wenn man wieder zu Rennen fährt.



Hi VS


Ja, die Tasche gefällt mir auch sehr gut. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------

